# My first pomp



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hooked up with the master (Jpurdy)about a week or so ago to learn a few things about pomp fishing. Due to crazy weather I bailed out early. Well me and Yankee met up on Thursday to try a little surf action. First spot we tried was horrible....so we went to one of his fav. spots. Took about 20 minutes and then BAM fish on! Caught my first pomp and you would have thought I just won the lotto. I was all about it! We managed to stay for another hour and caught some blues. Headed to the T pier to fish for some shark and got nothing but a white trout.......but who cares, I caught my first pomp!

Before pic










Got home and cleaned the pomp for dinner the next day. Picked up some shrimp and scallops to go with it. Made my g/f dinner. Oven baked pompano and sauted shrimp and scallops over butter fettucini with some peas

After










Man that pic makes me hungry


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job Konz. I like you caught my first the summer. I kept reading how these "pros" made it sound so easy, and I wondered if it would ever happen. Fresh Pomp is awesome and once you hook up, it becomes addicting.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on the pomp Ray :clap


----------



## rychefiji1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats Ray. I caught my first back in May. Good little fighters and they taste great.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats Ray

-Jason


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm hungry for some reason now.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on your first pomp :clap. That pic of the plate of food looks delicious.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

good job ray!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch Konz. :clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, Don't be posting pic's of dinner with out inviting folks over to help you eat!

Nice job!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice... I love pompano...and pompano ala alfredo.....mmmmm have to try that sometime...thank you for the report.


----------

